# 24" Tek T-5 Light Fixture Review (Future of planted tank lighting)



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

24" Tek Light: 4-24W T5 HO Fluorescents (Silver) 
I got my Tek fixture installed last weekend. I got the fixture from,
http://www.innovativelights.com/
If you are in the bay area, they allow you to pick up the fixture to save on shipping. Total for the fixture with tax in CA and German T-5 bulbs came to 363.67. Innovative lights has great customer service. I got the acrylic shield from orchard supply for $3 (cut to 22-7/8" x 7-7/8").

The fixture is very well made. My biggest concern was whether the bulbs were going to look too yellow (not many options with T-5's). The color is perfect, I just have to wait and see if it changes in a couple of weeks. My favorite thing is that the fixture is silent, no fans. There are two channels so that you can stagger the lighting. The momentum with the previous 110W PC's was too much. I'm going to try the mid-day high intensity method next.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

Very cool setup!  I like the look of it.
Thanks for the link too. I live in the Bay Area and that looks like a great place to purchase lighting.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

so much light that I'm blind. You have too much money on your hands


----------

